# How did you mount your Strobes n more E66 Bar?



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

I recently picked up a Strobes n more E66 (all amber) and switch with the intent on mounting on the inside on the top side of the rear window.

I will have to pull the headliner to mount it the right way (no big deal) but when I mocked it up (had a friend hold it in place) I am concerned that the rare times I have someone in the back seat they could hit their head on the corner of the bar.

I would mounting it lower but it is tricky because I also have a power rear sliding window (no suction cups).

Basically I am looking for ideas on how others mounted theirs

FWI I did fire it up and my gawd this thing F'ing bright even through the deep factory tint.

(I plan on getting some Amber LED hide away for the front and some E3's for the sides/rear, going to be a rescue vehicle when I am done)


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

D/R I should read before posting lol


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I will post mine tomorrow. No one has had a issue yet.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=142851

Posts 19 thru 20 is how I have my lights mounted in my truck. My SOS ultra light bar in the back window is only about a 1 and 1/2 out from the window, at most. I don't worry about it in my truck because the light is so small. I am not sure how small your bar is or not, but a pic would help.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*E66*

I have had no one complain yet. And, I have the brackets covered so the hole in the headliner is not visible.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Have any pics of that thing lit up??


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I can get a video up soon


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Subscribed....


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

If you have a backrack... Leave the brackets off and put black zip ties in between the light modules. You'll never notice the zip ties and it'll be brighter outside the cab


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Agreed. Bit its all about warning, not blinding. We have ours behind factory Ford tint and it is plenty bright for a warning device, even through the tint. Plus, inside it will be out of the weather and last longer. 

Only issue we have is flashback off the window at night. Backing up can be a challenge but the closer to the window you get it, the less of a problem you will have.


----------



## npupko (Nov 14, 2013)

Blueline38 what kind of brackets did you use? That is exactly what I am looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

npupko;1666896 said:


> Blueline38 what kind of brackets did you use? That is exactly what I am looking for.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm sorry, I wasn't ignoring you. Apparently I wasn't subscribed to this thread. IDK if you need this info but I used a metal T brace and bent it to my needs.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Snm e66*



Cond Enterprise;1652704 said:


> Have any pics of that thing lit up??


----------



## npupko (Nov 14, 2013)

blueline38, thank you


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Selling my E66 bar (all Amber) and switch, had it in the truck less than a year, love it, super bright however I am going to go a different route with my truck.

$200 firm (shipping not included), new was $275+ shipped.

Near mint, used maybe 2 hours tops, garanteed to work, switch includes a custom back plate (to back mount it, I used velcro)

Location is NY, 12528, willing to meet within a reasonable distance.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, Sold


----------

